# Meyer 17112 Mount wanted



## Walt296 (Dec 22, 2020)

I’m looking for a mount that fits on a 2000 Ford F-350 4x4
The part I need I believe is 17112

thanks!


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome to the site. Here's one w/ pump/controller !! Storks sells new mount for $900 Good Luck lowblue:

https://longisland.craigslist.org/pts/d/huntington-station-meyer-snow-plow-mount/7244317782.html


----------

